

Why don't schools teach typing? - washedup
http://worthwhile.typepad.com/worthwhile_canadian_initi/2013/06/why-dont-schools-teach-typing.html

======
washedup
Or more importantly, why don't schools teach programming (in high school or
earlier)?

